# One inch scale , Mikey car



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

After seeing the need for a car more fitted to our older , more robust farts . I came up with the Mikey car
M..men
I..?
K..?
E..?
Y..?

16" wide foot holds for balance , 2" lower in center to help stop cow-tipping, attached seat with front and side air bag, 3" rubber pin to help hold you center in your seat. And hand hold so you don't wave at people.









this is the basic chassie with primer so far.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Humm, you going to string a hammock between the uprights?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Just put training wheels on the outriggers and I think you'll really have something there.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Can pass on the 3" rubber pin?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Sacred Manure Didn't take Marty long to get on top of that one 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ. I had an order of steel coming, it just so happened to arrive the other day.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Now I just need JJ to drop by again and test this car. It is 16" wide foot rest. easy to see to re-rail trucks. and a wide bottom removeable seat.










I'm sure since this is NOT built by Aristo ,it won't turn into a 15 page of whats wrong and how should it be done? If it does not work I can" REBUILD IT"!!!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you going to patent that design? Maybe send the drawings to China so they can build it for a dollar. But then you'll have to pay up front for 500 pcs.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty 
I like it but have you tried it? 
Dick


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

No, paints not dry. I can ride almost any car. 
Its just like the car in the video of JJ but wider and different seat. I took the parts off of that car and throw the body.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

That wasn't all Mikey's fault. If you watch really closely you will see that Charlie set him up. He's sneaky like that you know.  

Chris


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Naw, Charlie wouldn't do nothing like that.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm impressed with the load those bearings can take.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Took this car out for a spin today , tightened the screws alittle and very nice ride. easy on the back. I can remove the seat for two kids to ride on.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Be looking for pic's.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Still if your cheeks arn't set just right it will still tip over....matbe a LARGER car...maybe another set of wheels on the center of the car! hehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

A practical idea well applied and executed there Marty... 

Like yellow anyway!! 

My offering for your welding.. a tip I hope!! Turn the amps up about 15 - 20 more.. and a touch more wire speed..should help have fuller, better flowing welds.. Try it on some scrap... 

Dirk...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CliffyJ on 07 Oct 2013 02:20 PM 
I'm impressed with the load those bearings can take. 

Cliffy,
1" scale at Los Angeles Live Steamers calls out the maximum axle load to be 200# per axle or 100# per wheel bearing on 4-wheel trucks. 1 1/2" max load per axle is 425# or 212.5# per wheel bearing!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

good to know Gary
Henson, its hard to take a photo of myself going on the car.
Takes some getting used to riding 1" . But I can pick the car up and place it on the tracks or under my arm.
I am making a 65ft tie down TTX flat to haul 5, 5gal buckets and maybe a lay down seat type ride. LOL


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Now JJ will like the laydown ride car for sure.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

How is the trestle coming along?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Robby D on 09 Oct 2013 06:08 PM 
How is the trestle coming along? 

Robby, after this last rain or so, Kevin has been waiting to bring the dozer over.
He's hoping Friday to bring the skid loader over to do prep work where the new main line runs along the station platform. Those stacks you saw.
Plus he'll dump more fill dirt at the south abutment so it will be more stable IF you have to get off your train. Right now you slide down the bank. Then I can finish ballasting.
I will keep you posted.
I have not been getting home much before dark ,so I am rebuilding the black wood gondola and starting a 65' tie down flat car. I am "trying" to take my time and do a better job. I have been using the monster bender at the plumbing shop to bend and strengthen my car sides.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 08 Oct 2013 09:54 PM 
1" scale at Los Angeles Live Steamers calls out the maximum axle load to be 200# per axle or 100# per wheel bearing on 4-wheel trucks. Wow! All the more impressive. Toto, we're not in G-Gauge Kansas anymore...


----------

